# Cobia



## macbac (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone heard of any cobia being caught on gulf shores pier or Pensacola pier? Just trying to get a idea on were to take the boat to this weekend! Thanks


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

A 45 lb.r was caught off of pcola today.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Stay away from the piers if you want to catch cobia. There are no cobia anywhere around either of those piers.


----------



## macbac (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't be fishing the piers. I just know the guys that fish pier are a lot more dedicated then most other fisherman. Those guys r always on the piers and y'all see the cobia first.


----------

